# bowfishing at sikes



## DieselShark (Aug 6, 2010)

well me and my buddy Tom just got into bowfishing, we went to bob sikes, and seen tons of sheepshead, and I believe I seen one huge snapper down by the pillons, but like I said, we were just starting out using the bow....

but all you bow fishers, they are out there big time...

anyone got any good ideas on how to bowfish or tricks to it ???


----------



## tyler0421 (Jan 10, 2008)

Is tom your boyfriend that took your avatar picture???


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

tyler0421 said:


> Is tom your boyfriend that took your avatar picture???


LOL 


Lot's of knowledge here: http://bow.fishingcountry.com/bfcforums/


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

I think he mixed his PFF and Facebooks pics up.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Here is some advice...don't shoot the rays!!! Funny pic too fer a fishing forum!!!!


----------



## t65k3 (Jun 17, 2009)

I was wondering also.....


----------



## salt_water_guy (Feb 9, 2008)

:lol:


tyler0421 said:


> Is tom your boyfriend that took your avatar picture???


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

hahahahahaha thats funny


----------



## REDFISH101 (Mar 27, 2009)

thats funny i dont care who you are.....:fishslap:


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

I 2nd Jason's coment, but atleast he's, she's fishin!


----------



## gig head (Apr 26, 2009)

lol lol lol..............


----------

